# Объявления > От администрации сайта >  Обновление форума

## Д.Срибный

закончилась установка нового программного обеспечения форума и перенос сообщений и фотографий со старого форума.
окончательная настройка и доводка форума еще не закончена, возможны изменения. 
обо всех замечаниях и пожеланиях по работе форума просьба сообщать в эту ветку.

----------


## Nazar

предидущий движок был не в пример лучше и удобнее, создавая тему в разделе литература, о 279 полку, сразу возникла проблема с прикреплением фото,

----------


## Александр II

полностью согласен с предыдущем форумчанином. старый движок был на порядок лучше!

------------
александр.

----------


## Kasatka

а какие именно проблемы с прикреплением фото?

я думаю, что тут еще дело привычки.

кстати, именно из-за проблем с прикрепленными фото у форумы были проблемы с провайдером.

данный движок позволяет эту проблему обходить, т.к. работает с прикрепленными изображениями более корректно.

----------


## Д.Срибный

> полностью согласен с предыдущем форумчанином. старый движок был на порядок лучше!
> ------------
> александр.


Интересно, а в чем это выражается? Так уж и на порядок?
Этот движок - vBulletin считается стандартом среди движков, он и еще Invision Power Board считаются лучшими по своим возможностям. Единственный недостаток - это то что он платный.
Прежний движок - phpBB, бесплатный, но зато он полон багов и дыр, глючный, ненадежный. Из-за него и возникли проблемы с провайдером, потому что он перегружал сервер.

В чем проблема с новым движком? Неудобство работы с файлами? А по-моему наоборот, более гибкая система. Кроме того, в старом нельзя было редактировать сообщения с прикрепленными изображениями, а здесь - никаких проблем.

----------


## Nazar

Cмотри Сергей, два идентичных движка, у Вас и на Key Publishing Ltd, так что с этим движком я знаком, там с этим делом у меня все в порядке,
http://forum.keypublishing.co.uk/sho...ewpost&t=67534
здесь, с двух попыток та же самая фотография не прикрепилась, мастер написал , что невозможно перенести файл.

----------


## Kasatka

=) ну раз движок такой же.. значит это вопрос настройки, а значит времени =)
дайте разобраться до конца и я уверен, что все будет чики-пуки =)

спасибо за понимание=)

----------


## Д.Срибный

проверка прикреплений

----------


## Д.Срибный

ок, с файлами разобрались, теперь прикрепления работают.

----------


## Nazar

дим, а аватары умышлено отключили, или это бага какая-то, в настройках все включено.

----------


## Д.Срибный

не умышленно, ночью посмотрю что там с ними :-)

посмотрел. починил.

----------


## Nazar

Дима, еще одна бага
в "быстром ответе" постоянно не пропечатываются большие буквы и в правке это не исправляется

вот и сейчас твое имя (Дима)с маленькой буквы

----------


## Д.Срибный

Вроде бы профиксено, проверь, пожалуйста.

----------


## Nazar

Вроде работает

----------


## Жора

После смены движка почему-то при попытке посмотреть картинку по ссылке сервер требует авторизации (если войти, не вводя пароль, как гость). А авторизоваться сегодня удалось не меньше, чем с пятой попытки. Может, меня просто в баню за что-нибудь отправили?

----------


## Nazar

Еще одна проблемма.
Сегодня получил такое письмо
"Уважаемый(ая) Nazar,

fsl только что пытался(ась) послать вам личное сообщение. Однако, ваш ящик личных сообщений на Форумы на Airforce.ru переполнен. Чтобы и дальше получать сообщения, вам необходимо почистить ящик, удалив из него несколько сообщений. Чтобы это сделать воспользуйтесь ссылкой:
http://forums.airforce.ru/private.php

С наилучшими пожеланиями,
 Форумы на Airforce.ru"

Попытался очистить ящик, удалил все сообщения и при повторном входе в "личные сообщения"., все вернулось в исходное и так несколько раз подряд. Причем на одной странице написано, что ящик запонен, а на другой что пуст
http://forums.airforce.ru/
private.php
http://forums.airforce.ru/private.php?folderid=0

----------


## Мриевец

А когда будет доступна "Галерея- Online"? Или я чего-то пропустил?

----------


## Д.Срибный

> А когда будет доступна "Галерея- Online"? Или я чего-то пропустил?


Вроде бы уже работает. Проверьте, пожалуйста. Линк: http://forums.airforce.ru/gallery/

----------


## Nazar

Доброго дня, какая-то беда у меня с опциями просмотра форумов возникла, все тему высвечиваются в разнобой,  идут не по порядку ответов, а в какой-то хаотичной системе.
Это только у меня?

----------


## xerf

> Это только у меня?


Да, перемешались... И построить не удаётся...

----------


## Д.Срибный

Можно ли поподробнее описать, что за проблема? Желательно со скриншотом. И какой браузер используете. 
У меня, например, все в порядке с просмотром.

----------


## Snake

Да, у меня тоже темы отображаются не хорошо

----------


## Д.Срибный

"Ну случайно... ну шутя... сбилась с верного путя..."  :Biggrin:  
Случайно в настройках форума проставил сортировку по названию топика...... поправил обратно на сортировку по дате  :Rolleyes:  
Надеюсь, теперь все нормально.

----------


## Nazar

Вот теперь все номано:-)

----------


## Д.Срибный

Обновились до версии 3.8.0. Полёт нормальный :)

----------

